# Sullair Compressor Oil Recommendation



## BarrierIslands (Apr 22, 2014)

I need to replace the pump oil in my Sullair 185 compressor. In the manual it gives me a list of options, however, I would like some guidance before I choose. I don't have time to order the AWF from Sullair and am looking for something I could find at a local store. Below are my options:

- D-A Torque Fluid
- SAE10W
- MIL-L-2104E 10W

I think all are pretty hard to find. Are there any equivalents out there?


----------



## PatChap (Jun 1, 2012)

Any half decent commercial oil supplier will stock sae 10, its reasonably common. 
John deere would carry it as well.


----------

